# Engine rotation & timing belt direction



## wep300 (Dec 7, 2009)

Searched the forum & read through Bentley, but didn't find which direction the timing belt direction arrows need to point on a new timing belt. Just "observe the direction of rotation" which is hard to do when the engine is apart....
I'm assuming the engine rotates clockwise as you look at the harmonic dampener through the right wheel well. So that would make the timing belt arrows come toward the front of the engine bay as they go over the cam timing sprocket.
Is that right? sorry to ask a stupid question, but I hold the worlds record for putting things together upside down and backwards and then having to tear the whole job apart. Must by dxsleyic


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: Engine rotation & timing belt direction (wep300)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wep300* »_
I'm assuming the engine rotates clockwise as you look at the harmonic dampener through the right wheel well. So that would make the timing belt arrows come toward the front of the engine bay as they go over the cam timing sprocket.


Yes, that is the direction of rotation.


----------



## wep300 (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Engine rotation & timing belt direction (greyhare)*

Thanks, first encounter with this New Beetle--been putting things together backward since 1973 & didn't want to do it here.


----------

